# Pet portraits



## paintpaws (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi,

I just thought I would introduce myself as a pet portrait artist. I hope you like my artwork. If you want to you can see more at my paintpaws website

Hope you like my artwork.


----------



## yorkshiregirl26 (Oct 14, 2010)

hi paintpaws your artwork is really good  i draw but i only draw spiritual things but i might have a go at drawing or painting my dogs


----------



## MuddyPawsSouthWales (Aug 28, 2010)

That really is beautiful well done


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Lovely:


----------

